# {Build Log} Ultra-Lizar



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2012)

_Lizar's Ultra Rig is back!!!_  I built this case back in Feb of 2009 (original case mod gallery here) for a friend and he built a new case leaving this one with it's hardware behind. Now my room mate is in need of a decent pc of his own for web browsing and movies only. I thought it would be a nice birthday surprise to build this sweet tower for him. I always get excited when there is an  opportunity to build a new or like-new/ used rig. This build log is just for fun and the hardware being use is rather old... so stay tuned if you like 

WARNING: All pictures are taken by my crummy G1 android, which has no flash.

*The Case:*


----------



## t_ski (Nov 29, 2012)

In for the first sub!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2012)

Love the case. If you have any spare drive rails let me know. That case and my Koolance case use a weird drive rail. They are not the same as the standard Cheiftec / Antec drive rails.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2012)

Sub'd as well


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice Case


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see this come along!!!


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2012)

Only problem with the case IMO is that the screws look gaudy.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks interesting... Subbed


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2012)

I still have that case it is a great case! Mine is slightly modded to fit an MCR320 in the top and MCR220 in the front.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 1, 2012)

*Updated~11/30/12*

Okay I had some time to dig up and clean the hardware being used for this build. So here we have the main components, all I am missing is an hdd, optical drive and os. Oh yeah I will be using 4Gb of OCZ ddr2 ram. My biggest challenge for this build will be the cable management because this is an older case with very little options to work with. ( that and I have major c/m ocd )


Asus M2N-E SLI motherboard with an AMD Athlon 64 FX 2.80GHz cpu, This combo is decent enough for web-browsing and movies I think.






Does anybody remember this old thing? That's right! its the Thermaltake V1 cpu Cooler, still a well performing cooler to this day imo. 






Ultra 500w Power Supply with Modular cables, yes this is the model with a side window 






Evga 9600GT 512mb, 256bit video card, this is a solid card that was run in an sli config when I first build my Tempest rig.






Since this is an older case, it does not come with usb/ audio jacks for the front bezel.






Now let the fun begin!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2012)

I seem to have misplaced my thermal compound and will have to put the build on hold until I can find it. On another note, I did find a WD 500Gb hdd that will be perfect for this rig and it's IDE of course! I gotta stick with the old-school theme right?.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 2, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I seem to have misplaced my thermal compound and will have to put the build on hold until I can find it.



If you need some thermal paste bro, shoot me a PM. I can send ya a tube man.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I seem to have misplaced my thermal compound and will have to put the build on hold until I can find it. On another note, I did find a WD 500Gb hdd that will be perfect for this rig and it's IDE of course! I gotta stick with the old-school theme right?.





stinger608 said:


> If you need some thermal paste bro, shoot me a PM. I can send ya a tube man.



I finally found it! 

Thanks for the offer stinger, I will be using Arctic Cooling MX-2 thermal compound.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 6, 2012)

sub


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2012)

*Update~12/08 @ 6pm*

Thermal compound was been applied and Tt HSF is now installed to the board. I noticed this cooler has it's own fan controller and I wanted a way to make it accessible without removing the side panel. Lucky for me the controller was just long enough to reach the board I/O plate (see red arrow).






I pinched the i/o plate just enough to route the fan controlled to the outside and it was the perfect length. (see pic below)







Update: 

Board, psu, vcard have been installed, however I could not find the mounting rails for the hdd and optical drive.  If I cannot come up with those parts in the next couple days, some modding will be needed. Any idea's on how I could mount the drives in their designated bays? 

Thank you-


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2012)

Will rails from a Dell optiplex 280 work?  Google them and let me know if they'd work for you.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 9, 2012)

looks pretty nice


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Will rails from a Dell optiplex 280 work?  Google them and let me know if they'd work for you.



I googled some images of the plastic green rails with steel shims and you know.. they look very similar to the stock rails of this case. Hmmm I wonder if they would work, got some lying around t_ski?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

Where the rails the thin transparent blue ones? I believe that case is the same interior wise as my Koolance case. I have been looking for the drive rails my self as I am in need of a few. By any chance did you look on the back of the 5.25 bay covers? I found 2 there on my case. 







Also the Cheiftec, Antec, and other of that design will not work. Cases like these which I have a few of.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I googled some images of the plastic green rails with steel shims and you know.. they look very similar to the stock rails of this case. Hmmm I wonder if they would work, got some lying around t_ski?



Yes, I have several dead drives sitting in a box, and I know I have at least one drive in there that had a set of rails on it.  LMK if you want them.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 9, 2012)

The cases in here are chieftec dragon models.

I have one in red with drive cages.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 10, 2012)

natr0n said:


> The cases in here are chieftec dragon models.
> 
> I have one in red with drive cages.



The chieftec drive rails will not work in T77's and my koolance case. Trust me I know this for a fact as I have several Chieftec Dragons here. The white rails are to wide to fit and the hdd uses rails also in these cases. They uses a shorter version rail like the opt. drive rails, which are also the skinny rails. I to though they would work as I have tons of those, but no go. The drive rails are actually the color of the fan holder in the back of my koolance case.



t77, I am going to try and make some. I'll let you know how it turns out and if it does work I will send you some.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The chieftec drive rails will not work in T77's and my koolance case. Trust me I know this for a fact as I have several Chieftec Dragons here. The white rails are to wide to fit and the hdd uses rails also in these cases. They uses a shorter version rail like the opt. drive rails, which are also the skinny rails. I to though they would work as I have tons of those, but no go. The drive rails are actually the color of the fan holder in the back of my koolance case.
> 
> 
> 
> t77, I am going to try and make some. I'll let you know how it turns out and if it does work I will send you some.



I know, I just meant the case styles/looks


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, sorry. I do know what you mean though and I though the rails would work since that cases look so much alike. Now the blues ones in the pic I posted are Cheiftec cases with the drive cages. The one on the right is my main rig LOL. I have 3 of my rigs houses in Cheiftec cases. The other one is a Green one.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yes, I have several dead drives sitting in a box, and I know I have at least one drive in there that had a set of rails on it.  LMK if you want them.



Yes that would be great, pm me your price. Also would you happen to have any optical drive mounts that might fit this traditional cage design?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes that would be great, pm me your price. Also would you happen to have any optical drive mounts that might fit this traditional cage design?
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/3.jpg



PM sent


----------



## Munki (Dec 19, 2012)

wow, haven't seen that case in awhile. Looks good Snap.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 5, 2013)

*Update~1/05/13*

Big thanks to _t_ski _ for the rails needed to mount the drives. The rails worked nicely for the WD250Gb hard drive. I just had to perform a small mod of cutting the end tabs off so that the side panel would fit correctly to the case. Unfortunately the rails did not work with the optical drive cage,  but I may have a solution without the use of mounting rails for the cd drive.







hdd mounted in cage with the rails from t_ski's old Dell servers


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool - glad the HDD ones worked for you.  Too bad the DVD ones did not.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

Are they dell drive rails? If so I have some of those and didn't even think to try them. I have optical drive rails just not the hdd drive rails. I have made a work around for now.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Are they dell drive rails?



Yes, they are.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Yes, they are.



Cool I have a few extra laying around. I might put them to use.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 5, 2013)

*Updated~1/25/13*

Longest build ever!  It's been hard to find time lately, anyway here is some work on the cable management. Since this case is older it was a bit of a challenge to work with and I lost my dremel somewhere so I couldn't cut any holes for easier cable routing. 


























All that is left is finding a molex-to-6pin adapter for the 9600gt and installing the OS. Specs will be listed on final post, stay tunes..


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2013)

I couldn't find an adapter anywhere!! I just decided to throw in an old 8600 so I could get her up and running. 

Final Specs: 

AMD AthlonX2 2.8Ghz
Asus M2N-E SLI board
Ultra 500w Modular psu
XFX 8600GT vcard
OCZ 2Gb ddr2 1066
LITEON Blu-ray drive
Seagate 250Gb hdd
ULtra Tower Case
NZXT blue led fans
Tt V1 cpu cooler
Netgear wireless
Windows7 hp x64


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> All that is left is finding a molex-to-6pin adapter for the 9600gt and installing the OS.





t77snapshot said:


> I couldn't find an adapter anywhere!! I just decided to throw in an old 8600 so I could get her up and running.



I can hook you up with one for the cost of shipping


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I can hook you up with one for the cost of shipping



I may consider this  I will pm you if so..


----------



## t_ski (Feb 16, 2013)

I was beginning to think you forgot


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I was beginning to think you forgot



No, I was just going to stick with the 8600, but we ran into an audio and screen resolution issue on his hdtv. So I think it would be best to find a newer card that supports hdmi, so it fixes both problems  in one. However I might just find a card that doesn't need the additional 6pin power source. We will see what I can find for cheap.


----------

